# Crickets...



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

How do you people who use them manage them? I mean, how do you stop the escapees? I quit with crickets ages ago because of a mass escape... but locusts are putting a major dent in the bank account so I'm considering crickets again. But how do you actually keep them alive? Sounds stupid, but I always ended up with a really high die off rate. That, and if I moved them to a larger container, loads always escaped if I opened it... 


:notworthy:


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

I keep mine in a small fishtank with a plastic lid

when i open the lid none seem to jump out the all sit on the branch i have in there and i just take out the ones i want

i will take pics later and show you


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep mine in a faunarium, high enough so they can't jump out when I open the lid. I then put that faunarium in a cupboard... keeps them out of sight, in the dark, and reduces the smell a little!
I seem to have good and bad batches with regards to death rates... mostly good batches though. I just offer them bug gel, bug grub, carrot, cucumber and cat biscuit on a constant basis. Generally I just leave them well alone unless gathering them to be fed to the beast 
I am also sad and clean them out every couple of weeks or so, before I add a new batch to the faunarium


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> I keep mine in a faunarium, high enough so they can't jump out when I open the lid. I then put that faunarium in a cupboard... keeps them out of sight, in the dark, and reduces the smell a little!
> I seem to have good and bad batches with regards to death rates... mostly good batches though. I just offer them bug gel, bug grub, carrot, cucumber and cat biscuit on a constant basis. Generally I just leave them well alone unless gathering them to be fed to the beast
> I am also sad and clean them out every couple of weeks or so, before I add a new batch to the faunarium





Haggis said:


> image
> 
> 
> image


Cheers :no1:

Was thinking maybe something high so they can't jump it, and that's settled it, cheers


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

when i open my tank they are usually sitting at the top of the stick which actually goes over the top level of the tank

they dont seem to bother about me going in lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> How do you people who use them manage them? I mean, how do you stop the escapees? I quit with crickets ages ago because of a mass escape... but locusts are putting a major dent in the bank account so I'm considering crickets again. But how do you actually keep them alive? Sounds stupid, but I always ended up with a really high die off rate. That, and if I moved them to a larger container, loads always escaped if I opened it...
> 
> 
> :notworthy:


Don't want any big locusts do you I have some for sale...supplier at work sent too many of the wrong size!


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

how much


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I really would like £15 for the whole bag posted, as I paid £13.50 for them today. what could you offer?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I really would like £15 for the whole bag posted, as I paid £13.50 for them today. what could you offer?


What size are they? And how many are there? : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> What size are they? And how many are there? : victory:


I'd say size 4's and there's 50


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok fair enough... I get 100 large/size 4 for £15 so yeah... I'll probably give them a miss, sorry.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, I paid 13 for this bag  How much would you pay?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

about £5-7 tbh, try out ebay, theroachfarm (they also have a website... but I forget which one it is) get 100 for £15 in tubs.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah I normally use them, but thought I'd try through work for a change  bad day lol


----------



## claphambeast (Aug 9, 2010)

I keep myn in large plastic containers, and when i want to feed, i just pick them up and give them to my beardies. I never really have any problems, only ever had one escape. :2thumb:

________________________________
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

i use cricket keepers. Best investment i ever made. they sit in the tubes which i then knock into an old cricket tub and dust before feeding, saves loads of time. Still get escapees but i bought some bug traps from somewhere (can't remember) and they just head towards them. I hide the traps in all the little slots under furniture.


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

Depends on how many crickets you need a week but I got a clear plastic container like this:

Roughneck Clear Storage Box / Bin / Tote | Rubbermaid

It is tall enough that they cannot jump out. Just drill some air holes on the top or cut a hole and glue some screen material onto it. Cheap and easy to clean. Works great and can just pick up the egg carton and tap it on a container so I can dump the crickets right in the vivs.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Another option is to ditch the crickets and get your self a roach colony....So much easier than crickets and locusts, and once your up and running, then you never have to buy live food again if you don't want to :2thumb:


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I put them in the bath when I need to transfer them. I've never had one jump out. I'm sick of them escaping and killed I aload when their tub got to damp. I have some babies from when I tried to breed them and they're keep dying as well. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've decided to breed roaches from now on.


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

what are all the furry squirms that come in the bulk backs, along with the long thin worms and flying black beasties, takes ages seperating them all.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

The furry beasty is dermestid beetle larvey, they're used in Skull Taxidermy and are a pest for live food breeders. I normaly get them along with the Adult beetles. I don't know what the worms are, look just like mealworms only darker.


----------



## faceplant (May 24, 2010)

cheers dude. They've been eradicated, along with the 100+ worms, wasn't sure if they were meal worms myself.


----------

